# Living World Deluxe Habitat?



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

The hyperlink is here, if you need it. I was thinking the large size, but I could go down to standard or up to XL. It seems to be mostly rabbit owners that use it, but does anyone keep their rats in it? If so, how does it work? Can you fit in all their toys, clean it easily, etc.?


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Rats are better in a tall cage with lots of vertical climbing space and places to hang things. If you have chewers the built in shelter might get destroyed


----------



## JCM (Mar 8, 2015)

Also, the bar space is probably going to be 1", which might work for some larger rats, but most could slip right out. 
A meshed version of that might be good for an elderly rat, however.


----------



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

I had the XL for my rabbit and I can say that it would not be rat friendly. I have used 1" spacing for my rats before with no issue, but the plastic pieces at the top, on the sides have a larger space that they can easily fit through. The floor space of the XL would not be enough room for 2 rats, they would really need more levels than that. 

DCN for under $200 with FREE shipping

You may be able to find a large bird cage that you can add levels to. The bigger the better. The more levels, the better. Check out Craigslist for lightly used, cheap cages too.


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

I was thinking of buying a bunch of ramps and hammocks etc and 'building' more floors-like a ratty jungle gym! 

Could I wrap it in hardware cloth or something so that the gaps don't matter as much?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

RattusMaximus said:


> I was thinking of buying a bunch of ramps and hammocks etc and 'building' more floors-like a ratty jungle gym!
> 
> Could I wrap it in hardware cloth or something so that the gaps don't matter as much?


Honestly IMO if you were going to have to get hardware cloth and wrap it anyways. I'd just buy a different cage with more height and proper bar spacing.


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

moonkissed said:


> Honestly IMO if you were going to have to get hardware cloth and wrap it anyways. I'd just buy a different cage with more height and proper bar spacing.


Good point. I really like that All Living Things Cage I saw in another thread I posted. Only thing is, I dunno if that one can be cleaned well...


----------



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

The Living World cage is actually a butt to clean. The bottom is a weird, raised texture with tiny, little squares and it's nearly impossible to get it very clean if your rats aren't using a litter box. I did not keep it for my rabbit because of this. It caused the odor to linger. So if a cage that's easy to clean is what you're after, you should pass by this cage anyway.


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

Yeah, I think I've decided against it. Thanks guys!


----------

